# Bay of Belfalas (or M.E. Mornington Crescent)



## Snaga (Jun 17, 2002)

OK a new game for the forum and I hope all the British Army will help me out on this one.

The idea is based on the BBC Radio Game 'Mornington Crescent'. It is a surreal game of style, subtlety, cunning and flair. Winning has its place, but winning in style is everything!

The rules are simplicity itself. You may post the name of any place in Middle Earth. The winner is the first to say 'Bay of Belfalas'.

Thats it.

Do you have what it takes?!

Ready? Here goes.........

------------------------------

* Stands up, and says confidently * Sarn Ford

(Who's next?)


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jun 18, 2002)

*Kit stands up*

Mornington, er, Bay of Belfalas!

Or is that cheating  ?


----------



## Snaga (Jun 18, 2002)

Its not cheating Kit. You've won. 

But I have to say thats no way to play this game... winning on your first go shows no style, no panache. You have to let the tension build a bit, get that sense of excitement, post some more cagey moves first, size up your opponents a bit...

.... lets see if we can try this again...

I'll start us off...

* After a long pause, Snaga speaks in a hushed tone *

Sarn Ford

(Ha! A bet noone expected that.... who's next?)


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jun 18, 2002)

"OK then... Rohan."


----------



## Snaga (Jun 18, 2002)

Rohan eh? Very sneaky... you caught me out there.

I will have to think carefullly...

umm....

A good reliable solid performer is needed, to build confidence I feel. I have it! ....

Gladden Fields


----------



## Elbereth (Jun 20, 2002)

*enters room...looks around suspiciously at the opponents...licks her lips...squints her eyes...plants her feet squarely under her...raises her left eyebrow in a competitive glance to snaga and then announces proudly: 

Isle of Himling


----------



## Snaga (Jun 20, 2002)

* Snaga reels at this ruthless move. His eyes widen... there is only one thing he can think of, the classic counter-attack...*

Angmar!


----------



## Legolam (Jun 20, 2002)

Legolam is a tiny bit confused, having never understood the R4 show, but has a go anyway, parrying Snaga1's great move:

Rivendell!


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jun 20, 2002)

*Kit's eyes narrow with concentration. He gives Legolam a suspicious sideways glance, then says:

Mirkwood


----------



## Turgon (Jun 20, 2002)

*Turgon eyes the opposition with an air of quiet confidence and then, in a slow Gondolin drawl, says*

The Bay of... Forochel!


----------



## Elbereth (Jun 20, 2002)

Elbereth then does a backflip...jumps over Turgons back...and then lands catlike staring Turgon in the eye...


Moria!


----------



## Lucie Baggins (Jun 21, 2002)

Lucie looks confused then says, Bree.


----------



## Snaga (Jun 22, 2002)

Sensing an advantage Snaga makes a move designed to inflict maximum psychological damage....

East Bight!


----------



## Elbereth (Jun 24, 2002)

oooh...that was a low blow snaga! 

Rubbing her hands together in deep thought...counters his move with...

East Emnet!


----------



## Turgon (Jun 24, 2002)

Ah ! East Emnet..? Impressive... but not nearly as impressive as...

West Emnet!


----------



## Elbereth (Jun 24, 2002)

Elbereth's head whips around to face Turgon who is smirking smugly in her direction. 

Clever...but not as clever as:

Telfalas! (...the Isle of Telfalas that is... )


----------



## Turgon (Jun 24, 2002)

Too close for comfort !! - Turgon responds quickly with a sly riposte...

Laurelindorenan!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 24, 2002)

Ah! Evil Snaga! Why have you not told me of this delightfully twisted little diversion??

Hmmm, this should take all of my dragonish cunning.............


"Bel..eriand!"


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 26, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmm. I see I'm having my usual effect...a thread is going along beautifully and then I show up........*sniff*

Better banish myself back to the RPG's where I belong!


----------



## Snaga (Jun 26, 2002)

Snaga ducks for cover at the surprise attack from the dragon. 'Dangit, I thought I'd kept you out of this....

Withered Heath (of course)


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 27, 2002)

Didn't know I wasn't welcome....


----------



## Snaga (Jun 27, 2002)

Just joking... of course you are welcome. But has my sudden use of the Withered Heath caught everyone out???!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 27, 2002)

RRRRRR! In your dreams, Orc! *lashes tail back and forth in concentration*

Helcaraxe! HA!!


----------



## Elbereth (Jun 29, 2002)

*Appearing in a cloud of smoke and fireworks*

BAY OF.... 

...Balar!  

 *giggles*


----------



## Snaga (Jun 29, 2002)

Snaga coughs at all the smoke, and has trouble responding...

B- B- B- Brandywine River


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 29, 2002)

Chrys snorts derisively at Elbereth's showy entrance...but is amused at the effect it had on Snaga.


"How feeble!" *licks jaws in anticipation*

"Cirith Ungol..."


----------



## Dragon (Jun 29, 2002)

I know that style is everything, but winning is better than losing with style.

Bay of Belfalas


----------



## Snaga (Jun 30, 2002)

Boos and hoots of derisions ring around the room at such at clod-hopping lummox of a victory.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 1, 2002)

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! Bad form!


----------



## Snaga (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, anyone want another go?

Without waiting for a reply, Snaga announces loudly:

'Emyn Muil'


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 1, 2002)

Certainly!

Chrys craftily counters with........."Emyn Arnen!"


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 7, 2002)

*calmly walks out from the shadow of the fine example of dragonhood and state.*

Dol Amroth


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 8, 2002)

*calmly takes a seat and replies nonchalantly*

Midgewater


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 8, 2002)

*crosses his arms and puts a finger to his temple*

Amon Sul


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 8, 2002)

*yawns and rolls eyes*

Crossings of Poros


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 8, 2002)

*nonchalantly extends claws*

"Marshes of Nevrast."


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 13, 2002)

A limosine pulls up to the curb, stepping out on to the Red carpet is Chymaera. He is dressed in Tuxedo, white tie and tails. in his left hand is a martini decanter and a martini glass in his right. He takes a sip of his drink and motions for the crowd that has gathered to quite down the he walks up the the camera and says:

Rath Dinen



Style, cunning, and flair. Threee out of four ain't bad.


----------



## Lorien (Jul 13, 2002)

Sauntering in wearing a sleeveless white t-shirt and vinyl black jeans Lorien takes a chair. "Hah... Amon Gwareth"


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 13, 2002)

*Elbereth is now fast asleep in her bed...but then rolls over mutters*

Ettenmoors


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 13, 2002)

Chymaera shakes his head, tucks Elbereth in and turns out the light as he leaves. saying Tuckbough


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 14, 2002)

Chymaera walks back into The Great Hall. His steps echo in the empty room. Chymaera starts to run, then with a quick hop he executes a long series of cartwheels and then twist over and continues with backflips. He plants his feet squarely on the springboard and vaults onto the horse and does a triple lutzing solecow and lands in a handstand.
After holding the handstand for the required three seconds he states;

Dauwaith laur


----------



## Turgon (Jul 14, 2002)

Turgon yawns and says...

Tarlang's Neck.


----------



## Snaga (Jul 14, 2002)

Snaga enters proudly showing off his new Mohecan hairstyle, plants his feet firmly, throws his arms wide and proclaims loud and proud: 

'Silvertine!'


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 14, 2002)

Chymaera looks up from his notes and cleans his glasses and mentions Minas Tirith


----------



## Turgon (Jul 14, 2002)

Turgon quickly scans through an old atlas and says...

Anfalas!

...before closing the book with a thud and covering Chymaera in a cloud of dust.


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 14, 2002)

Chymaera brushes the dust of his cloak and gives Turgon a polite 'golf clap' turns to the audience and says:

Pelargir

and then walks to the side not restoring to the dustier antics of his opponets


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 14, 2002)

Elbereth wakes up...goes to the bathroom...rubs her sleepiness from her eyes...stretches and yawns:

"AHHHH....Annuminas!"


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 15, 2002)

Chymaera wonders if Elbereth shouldn't close the door to the bathroom when she is doing her business? I don't want to be a prude but shouldn't you also be wearing some kind of dressing gown. It can be quite distracting to some with weaker constitutions (or maybe that is a part of some dastardly master plan of yours to win the game, why the nerve.)
Chymaera also wonders how people can be so tired and yawning all the time while playing an exciting game like, Bay of Belfalas.




*****************************************************

AWW no suspence doing that, try Dol Amroth


Off for the week back on Friday you kids play nice.tata Naked Forum! or Forum Naked! its hot enough.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 15, 2002)

Chrys shakes her head at the antics of lesser beings...

"Dagorlad"


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 15, 2002)

Elbereth...who is now fully rejuvenated and fully dressed  , sneaks up behind chrysophalax with a bull horn and yells:

NURN!!! 

*giggles* "Lesser beings eh...Well that'll teach you!" *giggles* "Don't worry Chry...it's all in good fun!"


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 15, 2002)

Chrys flips her tail casually ,causing Elbereth to trip and unceremoniously fall flat on her face. "Yes! I see what you mean! Great fun!"

"Nan Dungortheb"


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 15, 2002)

Nain wlaks in the room an shouts behind El and Chrys 

FANGORN! MUAHAHAHAHHAH!


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 19, 2002)

Chymaera see that bedlam is in full reign, quitely states:

Amon Hen


----------



## Lorien (Jul 19, 2002)

Pulling out the earplugs Lorien calmly says:

Bay of Forochel.


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 19, 2002)

Calmness and dignity prevales 

Mount Gundabad


----------



## Lorien (Jul 20, 2002)

Looks about while filing his nails and says:

Amon Sul


----------



## Snaga (Jul 20, 2002)

Just passing through, Snaga trips over Lorien's make-up bag, and falls headlong crying:

'Carn Dum!'


----------



## Lorien (Jul 20, 2002)

Glares at Snaga for tripping over his make-up bag and yells, 

"Gladden Fields!"

And a pox on ye for tripping over an SB's make-up bag.


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 20, 2002)

After receiving his needles to ward off poxes
Chymaera proudly proclaims: Osgiliath!

(Exit stage right rubbing injured bum)


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 20, 2002)

*Sneezes as powder from Lorien's make-up bag tickles her nose, causing great alarm and disgust*

AAAAArd-galen!


----------



## Lorien (Jul 21, 2002)

*Glares at the dragons and other people messing up his make-up bag. Checks it and finds it all messed up. Throws it all out a nearby window*

"Lond Daer"


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 21, 2002)

Chymaera returns into the room, rubbing his head after being assauted with a flying make-up bag.
shakes his head and whispers

The Stone of Erech

Then moves to the side watch out for any more rogue cosmetics.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 22, 2002)

Discreetly wiping her snout on Elbereth's hem she replied cagily..


"Nan Tathren"


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 26, 2002)

Elbereth then seeing her hem slimed by the giant lizard...angrily summons her Valar powers to lift the powder covered slime off her dress...the slime hovers in the air...and with a flick of her hand...she sends it hurling back at the dragon, hitting the beast in between her eyes. 

"NO ONE...AND I MEAN NO ONE MESSES WITH MY DRESS!"

Then in a clear voice Elbereth sings out in a rathful and glorious cry...

Nin in Eilph!


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 26, 2002)

Chymaera slowly backs away from Elbereth's vicinity, waiting for the dread dragon to react.

and says Barad-dûr


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 26, 2002)

"How appropriate Chymaera" Chrysophalax said in a deceitfully soft voice...smoke slowly curling from her delicate nostrils. "Unless you wish that rag you're wearing to become ashes in front of all those present, you will refrain from repeating this insult to my person...female."

*Turning her back on Elbereth, she snarled*

"Orfalch Echor...!"


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 26, 2002)

Elbereth then straighten out her dress and calmly states:

Blue Mountains


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 26, 2002)

Chymaera looks out from behind his boulder in confusion then shrugs and says 'Carrock'


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 3, 2002)

What do you mean they all left. We were playing a nice friendly game. Style, subtlety, and cleverness,  it was all going great then everyone left. come back come back 

We can still have fun can't we?


----------

